# Roll Call for Washington State Hill Climb Championship



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

The Hill Climb Championship is coming up on Saturday August 26th out at Crystal Mountain. I did this once a couple of years ago and I think it attracts about 200 riders and not all are racers. Its a 6 mile course and rises 1500 feet. The slower riders go out first but it really doesnt matter because between the fastest rider and the slowest almost everyone finishes between 23 minutes and 35 minutes. Time to find a hill and start some intervals. Heres a link.

http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1347245


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

Hmm, I might have to do it this year... no idea how fast/slow I'll be.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Do a lot of hill work and some intervals and you will be ok. I will be riding in an age group and will probably be happy with a middle finish. The slowest rider probably comes in around 38 minutes. If your young and fast I think 27 minutes or less is pretty respectable. The Mount Baker Hill Climb a couple of weeks later offers a bigger climb of 4300 feet or more and 24 miles.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

borregokid said:


> The Hill Climb Championship is coming up on Saturday August 26th out at Crystal Mountain. Time to find a hill and start some intervals. Heres a link.
> 
> I will probably come out to that one. Not that I'm much good on the hills.
> For some REAL hillclimbing, check out the link below for the Everest Challenge. Now, that's a hillclimb! Toying with making the trip down there to join in the extreme self abuse called for by that event!
> ...


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I saw that Everest Challenge. I dont think I could do much more than one day. I was thinking that would be a ride you would like. The Washington State Hill Climb will have quite a few riders that have been doing the state series and some apparently need to do the ride for points. I am guessing you will be combining the Climb with some other riding because the whole thing is over pretty quick. Its about 100 miles from my house but everyone has to drive at least 65 miles or so. I usually think I am pretty good at hill climbs until I actually do a ride-race with some other really good climbers. My last race I was next to last.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*You're not alone,,*



borregokid said:


> I saw that Everest Challenge. I dont think I could do much more than one day.
> 
> I usually think I am pretty good at hill climbs until I actually do a ride-race with some other really good climbers. My last race I was next to last.


 That is a very common 'mistake' among very good recreational riders. We all think, "Geeze, I ride hard and often and nobody ever beats me on the climbs..or whatever.." "I bet I'd do good in a race" But as Borregokid says, when/if you actually ever do a real race, you usually find that you are up against another breed of riders. Another level of intensity. Almost every racer has discovered, during his first few events, exactly how it feels to be 'spit off the back" of the race pack, or to look at his finishing time and say "Cripes, how'd all those other guys go so much faster than me?" 

The truth is: Racing isn't very easy. It is a huge challenge. If you enjoy a challenge, and you keep at it for a while, racing at first for "not last", then for "mid-pack" finishes, and eventually, if you work hard, pay lots of attention and race smart, you may even start to be up with the leaders at the end of a race or maybe even....win one or two...eventually.

Timed events like hillclimbs and time trials are a good way to get started because as B.K. said, they usually have age groups. Also, you don't have a pack of other riders to contend with, only gravity. But, don't be surprised when you get bested. At the first Larch Mt. HC, I finished almost a minute behind a 60+ Woman, Jude Russel. She is awesome on the hills..My pal David Zimbleman, at 52, I think, took 2nd Overall in last years Everest Challenge, beating many pro ones and twos and just losing to another masters guy by minutes..

So, racing can be surprising, who is really fast. It matters not who looks fast, or who talks fast, or who has the "fastest" excuse..the results are there to see..If your first few results aren't what you think they should be...welcome to the club, and get to work to get better!. Fun stuff.

Don Hanson


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Don I just signed up so I guess I am committed. I am pretty sure if you come up you will be the oldest rider unless there is a guy named Franz. Even though I am pretty young I might be the second oldest rider. 

How do you like the Larch Mtn Hill Climb compared to Montezuma Hill Climb? Also are you running Zipp wheels? I am pretty hard on stuff so I dont think Zipp wheels would be a good idea.


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm battling strep throat for a second time in a row, so no climb for me. How did everyone else do?


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

srf said:


> I'm battling strep throat for a second time in a row, so no climb for me. How did everyone else do?



First thing I noticed was there was a lot of good looking women there. I think I might have to take up road racing. 

The overall winner was Ian Mckissick who was in the low 22 minute range. If you race Cat 4-5 a low 26 minute time would have got you third. My son picked up a third there. I was racing in the Cat D which an argurment could be made was the most competitive division. I broke 30 minutes which was what I was shooting for. All the Cat D's were between 26 and 33 minutes so no break there. 

I thought it was interesting that I knew three other riders in my category not through racing but just by riding. Don I know from riding and escaping the cold and I ran into a couple of guys Lan and John going up a couple of steep hills in different part of the state. I rode with Argentius the other day and I think he could have done well in the Cat 3.

My aluminum Giant Compact frame is starting to look dated. Don and my son both weighed in with 16 pound carbon frame bikes. BMC has a nice carbon frame that has the cables inside the frame. SRF you are just going to have to pop for that $5000 carbon fiber Dura-Ace or Record bike.  

There is another Hill Climb SRF and thats the Mt Baker. Better sign up now before it goes to $50. The late fees on this get as high as $20.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't go. Just too much money for such a short race!

The Oregon hillclimb champs sound fun, I'd be excited about it -- mass start format at Mt Ashland! -- but it's in ASHLAND, which is like a 7- or 8- hour drive, so I'm gonna pass.

I did okay at Larch Mountain, but I am still 4 minutes off the winner. Hope to make that up for next season. 

Last year's Larch was my second "race," and I improved 8:30 since then, so I was happy bout that...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I had a good time at Crystal Mt. The event was quite well run and the weather was perfect. The hill, which I've not done before, is interesting with a steeper starting section then the grade mellows slightly, then a short, real, respite (big-ring section) before another steep finishing pitch. I got passed, as usual, by a few riders. Didn't stick around till the times were posted, but in a WSBA class-structured event, I'm stuck racing with D Masters. As Keith said, a very large class where I give close to 15 years age advantage to others in "my" class. Wish race organizers here in the NW would all offer smaller age-graded classes, like many other states do. (5 year brackets?) Still, a very challenging and fun event in an absolutely stunning part of our area. Fun stuff.
Don Hanson


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

*Hill Climb Resutls*

Wheelsport Cycling posted the results for the Hill Climb on their website. Besides the times for the race they have the weight/time results also posted. Although its kind of a dubious distinction I placed 9th out of 86. Its dubious because it means I probably need to lose weight. 

They also weighed about 100 bikes so if you want to know how your bike stacks up weight wise check the chart out. About half the bikes are over 18 pounds and half under. 

Now I am going to finish this bowl of ice cream. 

http://www.wheelsportcycling.com/


----------

